# [SOLVED] Help needed plz



## Nay82 (May 14, 2012)

I have a plasma LG42PG6010 which I'm using as a monitor for my new computer (hpk hp8-1170uk). Its also connected to my Panasonic 3dblu ray surround system with i pod dock. Plasma is connected to both via hdmi. Also for surround system a optical digital cable.

Everything works perfectly until i use I tunes, which at first works fine and if i don't touch key board or mouse for sometime, everything goes black and has no signal sign come up. As soon as i press a key all starts again! Have even played dvds through computer and don't have it going into no signal!!:facepalm:

Have made sure that screen saver and desktop background have movement and change all the time to try and rectify this problem and to prevent burning!! As guess its some standby kinda thing, just hope there is a way of changing this!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Help needed plz*

I would assume the PC is going into Standby. You would have to verify the power settings. There will also be display (ie: screen saver) settings as well.

I would surmise that whatever app you are using for DVD playback, is able to override the "standby" settings. iTunes likely is not able or not configured to override it.


----------



## Nay82 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Help needed plz*

Thanks knew id missed something simple!!! All sorted now and thanks again for replying


----------

